# Homemade Concrete Ashtray



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

What do you guys think - I have a new ashtray that I've made out of concrete. I've been enamored with concrete lately and figured why not make a nice cigar ashtray. This has good weight do it so you don't have to worry about accidentally knocking it over or off a table if it gets bumped.

For some reason I can't get the photos to load :-/


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Have you tried using Photobucket, mate? It's so much easier when posting images on a forum than trying to upload to forum directly.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it has to do with me being a "Newbie" that I can't post photos from links. That's what it keeps telling me.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh sorry, my bad. I thought you were having upload issues. 

Well, for what it's worth, the ashtray sounds real interesting.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Was Just up. Clicked on this thread a few min ago. Buy I can't view attachments on this forum from my phone. Just the thumbs.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

I give up - all I can get is the thumbnail - it won't even expand.


----------



## jbuck92 (Dec 11, 2014)

PM me the link and I can post it for everyone to see?

*NOTE* If this isn't allowed, will a mod please let me knw? Don't want t be breaking any rules!


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

jbuck92 said:


> PM me the link and I can post it for everyone to see?


I was about to suggest this myself, I really wanna see that ashtray!


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

And it looks like I still can't send PM's although I have the correct number of posts and I've been here well over 10 days. This is so frustrating :-/


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bsdubois00 said:


> And it looks like I still can't send PM's although I have the correct number of posts and I've been here well over 10 days. This is so frustrating :-/


I reported this post to another mod in hopes that he can sort the access issue out for you. Sorry for the frustration.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Not sure about your posting issues, but we have seen a few threads on making concrete ashtrays, with some embedding glass, beads and other items in the concrete.


----------



## jbuck92 (Dec 11, 2014)

Posting these links by @Bsdubois00 :


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks! sorry the photos are so big LOL


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, I got all the posting issues fixed. Now, do I get one of those bitchin' ashtrays??? ound:


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for fixing the issue (although I still had to PM the photos to someone else )


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Brandon! That is a VERY impressive ashtray. From the photo it reminds me of soapstone. It's clean, simple, and perfect. 

Very well done. So how much? We have folks here selling Humidors, Cigar holders, it's about time we get an Ashtray guy in this joint.

Thanks for sharing it, it was worth coming back a few times to get to see the photo.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Track!

Haven't even thought about selling them honestly - just wanted something cool. Guess if folks wanted them I could - I don't even know what a decent ashtray is worth. (Got to read all the rules here also to see if it's even allowed should I want to sell a few).

I got a 2nd one curing now - gonna give a couple to buddies for Christmas!


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd definitely be interested in one


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Bsdubois00 said:


> Thanks Track!
> 
> Haven't even thought about selling them honestly - just wanted something cool. Guess if folks wanted them I could - I don't even know what a decent ashtray is worth. (Got to read all the rules here also to see if it's even allowed should I want to sell a few).
> 
> I got a 2nd one curing now - gonna give a couple to buddies for Christmas!


Not looking to get you in heat with the management. Normally once you have your required time in, the marketplace opens up and you will be able to list stuff up for sale. If you go this route, when you receive access to the market, just throw out a trial run to see how well it's received. You may find yourself a nice little side hobby. That provides a little coin or extra sticks in exchange.

Either way, well done bud. I do really find it impressive looking. Im all about beefy. The little air voids bring it just the perfect amount of character as well.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks really good! I have seen some before that guys put marbles, broken glass, etc in as well. However, yours are simple and awesome! I like simple, it adds class.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay, I got all the posting issues fixed. Now, do I get one of those bitchin' ashtrays??? ound:


He could send you one, but you would need to pay the $42 shipping fee.:clap2:


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice! :tu I have done a few myself that are my go-to ashtrays outdoors. I like the clean looks you have there. They are nearly indestructible.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Big Tex said:


> Looks really good! I have seen some before that guys put marbles, broken glass, etc in as well. However, yours are simple and awesome! I like simple, it adds class.


i have to agree!!! its so simle and clean looking!!! would look really sweet with puff in the bottom :mrgreen:


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Very Cool, well done.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks cool i like it but what does it weigh?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice job!

What type of concrete did you use? How did you make the mold?


----------



## Freeman (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Nice! Better than anything I could make. Did you make a mold out of wood and then pour cement into it?? 

Ken


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

I couldn't find my kitchen scale so I did the ole stand on the bathroom scale with and without it. My non exact measurement is about 4.5lbs. I used Quikrete 5000 and have a silicone mold that I made so I can make a few for friends.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bsdubois00 said:


> Thanks Track!
> 
> Haven't even thought about selling them honestly - just wanted something cool. Guess if folks wanted them I could - I don't even know what a decent ashtray is worth. (Got to read all the rules here also to see if it's even allowed should I want to sell a few).
> 
> I got a 2nd one curing now - gonna give a couple to buddies for Christmas!


I would be interested also in one like you have pictured


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> He could send you one, but you would need to pay the $42 shipping fee.:clap2:


Flat rate my man, flat rate.


----------



## Casablancas (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

@Bsdubois00 That looks wondeful! I too like the clean simplicity of it, and the bubbles do just add a nice touch. Something like that would be perfect for our back in the yard oke:

Thanks for sharing, we always love DIY projects around here!


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone - I'm working on getting everything set up so I can begin selling these this week. Stay tuned!

(I want to make a few also so its not as long of a ship time also)


----------



## Brent Strande (Dec 26, 2014)

That's really cool! Silicone mold?


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

That's amazing. I might have to start a new winter project! Where do you get the materials for your mold? Could I use wood to build a mold?


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

That is killer.


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

Very Nice!!

I think if you added a little black concrete coloring it would look almost like granite.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Cigarer said:


> Any updates on this?


+1 That looks fantastic! I'm also curious what you're using for a mold?


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice job, man. Make more and sell them on Ebay. I want one!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you currently selling these, and at what price?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice. Appealing and functional. Congrats


----------



## trackeryak (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Not sure if he was ready to announce it here, but looks like they are available on etsy by a quick search for cigar ashtrays...


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Things have been crazy at work - I put these on my Etsy store this week and sent a mod here an email. I only have 23 or so posts so I can't post links yet - hoping I will get over that 30 mark soon. Unfortnately I'm usually more of a lurker than a poster


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Almi said:


> Very Nice!!
> 
> I think if you added a little black concrete coloring it would look almost like granite.


Good thing about concrete is you def have some options as far as coloring goes. I may pick up some black this weekend at lows and see how it comes out.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Bsdubois00 said:


> Things have been crazy at work - I put these on my Etsy store this week and sent a mod here an email. I only have 23 or so posts so I can't post links yet - hoping I will get over that 30 mark soon. Unfortnately I'm usually more of a lurker than a poster


I can't yet post links either, but if you search on Etsy for Cigar Ashtray and filter by handmade you'll see his concrete tray near the middle of the page...


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

:thumb: I would be interested in one too. If you haven't heard it already, may I suggest a weep hole or drain scupper in the bottom? It really pisses me off when my outdoor one has bugs, leaves, and a couple cigar butts floating in a stew. Nice Craft! :yo:


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

Bsdubois00 said:


> Good thing about concrete is you def have some options as far as coloring goes. I may pick up some black this weekend at lows and see how it comes out.


Make sure to post pics!

They look awesome!


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Here ya go Brandon,

https://www.etsy.com/listing/216161...trays&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

If I cant post this can a mod let me know or delete please? Just trying to help out


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks! I'm a few posts away so I'll start a proper for sale thread soon!


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bought some dark charcoal concrete tint today and have one curing now. Should be done in 24 hours enough that I can take it out of the mold. So far it looks almost black - this could be cool!


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

Can't wait to see how this comes out. I might even buy one now even tho I won't be able to use it for maybe years. My apartment building is smoke free so I can't smoke in my patio :mad2: But this will be amazing for a patio!


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

So normally after 24 hours I can pull the ashtray out of the mold - for some reason when I did that today with the black it just crumbled. I'm not sure if the dye had something in it that messed up the curing time or if I was just anxious. I poured 2 molds yesterday so I'm going to wait till tomorrow to pull the other out to see how it looks.


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear that the first did not work out. Back when I did masonry work there seemed to be no difference when using dye with a mortar mix when laying bricks.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yea - I think I used WAYYYYY too much. I have some more curing and instead of taking them out at 24 hours I'm going to wait for 48 hours to see how they come out. I think if it comes out right it will be a dark charcoal color.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is the Retail listing - note there is a discount coupon in there also for PUFF Members!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/340414-concrete-cigar-ashtray.html


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is how the dark tint came out:


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

That dark tint looks fantastic! Keep up the good work! I'm still curious what you're doing for molds? Also, I'm not familiar with the concrete tints, what sort of options do you have there?


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Can't give away all my secrets 

This is from Quikrete's website:

"Available in Red, Brown, Buff, Charcoal and Terra Cotta"


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Bsdubois00 said:


> Can't give away all my secrets
> 
> This is from Quikrete's website:
> 
> "Available in Red, Brown, Buff, Charcoal and Terra Cotta"


Haha fair enough


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here are completely cured pics of the 2 shades side by side


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

They came out really nice. Can't wait to see what other color look like.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Those are both colors - if you notice the top / left one is quite a bite lighter than the other one.

Its more of a Charcoal than a black


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yea I noticed that. But I thought I read in an earlier post that you had other colors, besides 'original' and charcoal. 

I could have misread. I'm no reading expert lol


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Those were the colors that you can get from Quikrete to color concrete mix. I don't have any of those here at the house - nothing a quick trip to Lowes couldn't solve if someone wanted one of those shades


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Good work! I do concrete countertop and if you'd like, I could send you some pigment and see how you like that for color. You would need a small kitchen scale though because they are proportioned by weight. A miximum of 15% of pigment per cement ratio can be done before a detrimentally affect your strength gain and performance. You could also have a look at acid staining; you can get some pretty dramatic effects with those. I could also give you some advice and admixture tu reduce your curing time.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice to see some quality work. Simple and effective. Props.


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

MOMO - PM Inbound

Also I adjusted the price after speaking with a few people. They are now $35 plus shipping!


----------



## Rickr1717 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks great! Could you post a picture of the mold?


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

I like that, it looks great!!!!


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

impressive, most impressive. I may have to order one.


----------



## Dancingunder (Mar 17, 2015)

How you made silicone mold? Do you have other shapes?


----------



## Bsdubois00 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. I didn't know puff was back online. 

I'm in the process of making other designs. Hoping to have some soon.


----------



## GPJKSU (Apr 8, 2015)

Those look great! Just got a couple new ashtrays, but might have purchase one of these.


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you still making these? How can I get my hands on one?


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Here ya go Brandon,
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/216161...trays&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> If I cant post this can a mod let me know or delete please? Just trying to help out





TomF said:


> Are you still making these? How can I get my hands on one?


Check here


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks!:tu


----------



## ORMason (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd really like these too, the etsy shop seems to be on break.


----------

